# Samsung gewinnt das VR-"Rennen" mit 4,51 Millionen verkauften Gear VR



## matty2580 (11. Februar 2017)

Samsung gewinnt das VR-"Rennen" mit 4,51 Millionen verkauften Gear VR

matty2580 | 11.02.2017 | 10:30 Uhr

*Man mag es nicht glauben, aber Samsungs Gear VR verkaufte sich fast 19 mal öfter als Oculus Rift.
Der Hoffnungsträger Occulus Rift ist so gar auf den 5 Platz abgerutscht, noch hinter Googles Deay Dream View.


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


Hier erst einmal die Verkäufe der 5 am meisten verkauften VR Systeme.

Samsung Gear VR:              4, 51 Millionen
Playstation VR:                    0, 75 Millionen
HTC Vive:                                0, 42 Millionen
Google DayDream View: 0, 26 Millionen
Oculus Rift:                            0, 24 Millionen
Quelle

Damit ist Samsung der Durchbruch in den "Massenmarkt" geglückt.
Ca. 4,5 Millionen verkaufte Gear VR sind natürlich noch kein Massenmarkt, aber viel dichter dran als die Konkurrenz.

Für alle die Samsung Gear VR, und Googles DayDream View  noch nicht kennen, hier einige Links zur Technik, und Games/App.
Samsungs Gear VR im Test
The best Samsungs Gear VR App
Google Store DayDream View

Test zu PSVR, OR, und HTC Vive, verlinke ich nicht extra, da es hier dazu genug Infos bei PCGH gibt.

Nach dem großen Hype um Oculus Rift, beginnend mit der Kickstarter Kampagne, bis zum fertigen Produkt, ist dass Ergebnis sehr ernüchternd.
Überhaupt sind PC basierte VR-Lösungen deutlich weniger verbreitet als Samsungs Gear VR.
Selbst Googles neues DayDream View verdrängt den einstigen Hoffnungsträger auf den 5. Platz bei den Verkäufen.

HTCs Vive scheint aber gut im Markt anzukommen. Ursprünglich vermuteten die Analysten 0,14 Millionen Verkäufe bis Ende 2016.
Aber anders als vermutet verkaufte sich HTCs Vive mit 0,42 Millionen deutlich besser.

Der wirklich große Überraschungserfolg gelang aber Samsung, mit dem Gear VR, und auch Google mit dem DayDream View.
Goggles DayDream View kann man erst seit November 2016 kaufen, also seit 3 Monaten.


persönliche Meinung:

Ich persönlich bis sehr enttäuscht von der Entwicklung von VR auf dem PC.
Oculus Rift versprach einst, dass der Massenmarkt schnell erschlossen werden soll.
Ich hätte auch niemals vermutet, dass Samsung und Goggle jetzt von hinten heraus das Feld abräumen.
Besonders da auch diese Hersteller hier und auf anderen deutschen Seiten nie wirklich thematisiert wurden.
Mein Leitsatz ist, erstens kommt es anders, und zweitens als man denkt. 
Diese "Weisheit" bestätigt sich hier einmal wieder. ^^


Was haltet ihr von der aktuellen Entwicklung von VR?
Hättet ihr seit der Kickstarter Kampagne von OC vermutet, dass sich das so entwickelt?
Welche Hoffnungen habt ihr an VR?


Quellen:
http://www.tomshardware.de/virtuelle-realitat-vr-gear-vr,news-257804.html
https://www3.oculus.com/en-us/blog/introducing-the-samsung-gear-vr-innovator-edition/
https://www.golem.de/news/samsung-g...e-das-umschnallbare-heimkino-1501-111806.html
http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-Tests-PC-Hardware-Samsung-Gear-VR-10275494.html
http://www.stuff.tv/features/15-best-samsung-gear-vr-games-and-apps
https://www.wareable.com/vr/best-sa...s-demos-and-experiences-to-download-first-816
http://www.samsung.com/de/promotions/galaxynote4/feature/gearvr/
https://store.google.com/product/daydream_view


----------



## Freiheraus (11. Februar 2017)

Das ist schon etwas bitter für alle Fans, dass Oculus Rift so durchgereicht wurde (5. Platz). Der Facebook-Deal, die zahlreichen Negativschlagzeilen (Überschriften), die man selbst als Nichtinteressierter mitbekommen hat und das (anfängliche) Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis waren wohl ausschlaggebend.


----------



## matty2580 (11. Februar 2017)

Nur weil es negative Schlagzeilen gibt, heißt dass noch lange nicht das ein Produkt schlecht angenommen wird.
Sonst dürfte Windows 10 noch nicht einmal 1% Marktanteil bei den vielen (zu Recht) geschriebenen Schlagzeilen haben. ^^

Es muss also andere Ursachen geben, warum ausgerechnet Samsungs Gear VR, und Googles DayDream View so erfolgreich sind.
Beide setzten z.B. auf SmartPhone Technik, die sehr verbreitet ist.
Das größte Wachstum im Game-Bereich war in den letzten Jahren auch bei dem Smartphones.
Das hören wir PC-ler natürlich nicht gerne, weil wir unsere Plattform bevorzugen.


----------



## Freiheraus (11. Februar 2017)

Das ist keine vergleichbare Situation. Zu Microsoft gibt es kaum Alternativen für die Allgemeinheit, die sich in den meisten Fällen ein Komplettsystem oder Notebook kauft (Zwangsbundelung von Win10 + Verkaufstopp der Vorgänger). Linux (Gefrickel) ist noch nicht massentauglich, Gamer werden zum Teil wegen DX12 zu Win 10 "gezwungen" (wenn man auf manche neue Titel nicht verzichten will), usw. Eine monopolähnliche Situation eben.     

Auf dem VR-Markt gab es mindestens einen starken Konkurrenten (HTC Vive), der wie man sieht fast doppelt so viele Geräte verkauft hat. PSVR würde ich eigentlich auch noch als direkten Konkurrenten sehen. Bei einem Preis von 800 Euro überlegt man sich die Investition warscheinlich gründlicher als bei einem Betriebssystem (ohne echte Wahlmöglichkeit).


----------



## matty2580 (11. Februar 2017)

Ja, Playstation VR ist relativ erfolgreich, aber immer noch sehr weit weg von Gear VR.
Ich sehe auch kaum Werbung zu PSVR, meistens "nur" zur neuen PS4.
Als ob Sony selbst nicht an PSVR glaubt.
Trotzdem hat PSVR immer noch mehr Verkäufe als OC und HTC Vive zusammen.

Übrigens setzte ich mich selbst NICHT dem W 10 "Zwang" aus.
Noch komme ich sehr gut mit W 7 aus.
Die Verbesserungen zu W 8 und W 10 halten sich auch in Grenzen.
Ich habe erst vor 2 Tagen mein System neu aufgebaut, neues Mainboard mit 4770K, Ersatz-GPU 6950, und Samsung SSD mit 500GB.
Und auf der SSD habe ich eine Partition mit W 7, eine mit W XP für ältere Games, und den Rest für Games die von einer SSD profitieren, aktuell GW 2 und SWTOR.
Diesen "Zwang" setzt man sich freiwillig aus. Noch gibt es Alternativen. ^^


----------



## Ajani (11. Februar 2017)

Also das ist doch recht überraschend. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Samsungs Gear so stark dominieren würde. Und auch Googles Lösung, von der ich nur ganz am Rande etwas mitbekam, lässt die OR zurück. Ebenfalls überrascht hat mich Sonys PSVR, die sogar,  wenn auch mit weitem Abstand zur Gear, auf dem zweiten Platz rangiert.  Die PSVR kam doch viel später raus als die Lösungen der Konkurrenten, und auch wenn der Preis günstiger ist, so ist die Zielgruppe eigentlich nicht dafür bekannt in teure, separate Hardware zu investieren. (siehe Kinect) 

Jedenfalls schön geschriebene News, auch ordentlich mit Quellen belegt - danke dafür. ^^ Persönlich hat mich der VR Gaming Hype kalt gelassen. Meine Anspielsessions mit der OR waren da eher nicht so toll, was einfach an dem langweiligen Software Angebot lag. In bestimmten Genres mag VR Zukunft haben, aber ich sehe den Erfolg in ganz anderen Bereichen, also abseits des Gamings. Zum Beispiel in der Bildung (Dokumentarfilme), Militär (Simulationen) oder eben in der Medizin.


----------



## matty2580 (11. Februar 2017)

Ich bin bei deinem Fazit recht nahe bei Dir.
Das wirklich Potential liegt bei VR aus meiner Sicht auch in anderen Bereichen.
Zum Bsp. kann  ich mir das gut im medizinischen Bereich vorstellen.
Operationen in echten 3d die ganz neue medizinische Eingriffe erlauben, oder dass man beim PC Objekte virtuell anfassen kann.
Nicht diese "grobe" Steuerung die wir aktuell haben.
Anders als diese idiotischen Kacheln von MS die wir seit W 8 haben, würde dass wirklich Sinn ergeben.

VR ist aus meiner Sicht die Zukunft, die gar nicht schnell genug kommen kann. ^^

Und danke für die Blumen. Bei den User-News versuche ich immer mir Mühe zu geben.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (11. Februar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> , oder dass man beim PC Objekte virtuell anfassen kann.
> Nicht diese "grobe" Steuerung die wir aktuell haben.


Die Touch Controller der Rift setzen das Greifen von Objekten in Spielen schon gut intuitiv um. Man macht richtige Greifbewegung, wechselt so u.a. das Magazin an Waffen oder setzt Zielfernrohre auf, nimmt Schutzschilde vor sich und wirf oder fängt Gegenstände. Zudem gibt es viele Gesten wie Finger, Faust, Daumen hoch oder runter etc. - in Multiplayergames sensationell. Aber ist natürlich noch nicht der Standard und die Vive kann eher nur greifen mit Trigger. Aber reicht für z.B. Onward, um die am Körper befestigten Gegenstände gut zu nutzen und das Game ist eine grandiose Erfahrung im Multiplayer. Man ist in einem Spiel wie Counterstrike mit der realistischen Umsetzung Richtung Arma3. Schwer für mich jetzt, wieder ohne VR spielen zu wollen.


----------



## matty2580 (11. Februar 2017)

Da habe ich noch gar keine Erfahrungen zu.
Könntest du das mit den "Touch Controller" bitte noch näher beschreiben?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (11. Februar 2017)

Man benutzt die Hand mit den Touch Controllern wie eine richtige Hand in der Realität. Die virtuelle Hand entspricht in angepassten Spielen auch einer echten Hand. am besten dazu mal youtube Videos schauen.


----------



## matty2580 (11. Februar 2017)

Ich habe einmal bei Youtube gesucht.
Meinst Du das damit?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=scLVZafPFQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



p.s. Ok, wie ich an deinem editierten Post sehen kann, meinst du genau dass damit.
So genau habe ich mir den neuen Controller der OR noch nicht angesehen.
Aber das geht in die Richtung in der ich mir selbst VR vorstelle. 
Nur müsste der Markt das jetzt noch entsprechend annehmen. ^^


----------



## N8Mensch2 (11. Februar 2017)

Wir stehen ja auch noch am Anfang. Die neuen Vive 2.0 Controller oder die neuen PSVR Controller werden bestimmt die Richtung der Rift Touch Controller einschlagen. 
Die Rift Controller gehen bezüglich virtueller Interaktion den richtigen Weg. Liegen locker und leicht in der Hand und z.B. die Daumeposition wird anhand eines Auflagensensors erkannt. Wenn man greift wird automatisch ein Trigger gedrückt und das führt zu einer realistischen Greifbewegung in korrekter Handhaltung. 
Zukünftig: Die Hardware wird schneller, die Brillen hochauflösender und preislich attraktiver. Schon jetzt kann man aber viel Spaß haben und fühlt sich, auch gerade durch das einige Meter Herumlaufen und greifen können in der virtuellen Welt, in die Spiele versetzt.


----------



## Ajani (11. Februar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> VR ist aus meiner Sicht die Zukunft, die gar nicht schnell genug kommen kann. ^^
> Und danke für die Blumen. Bei den User-News versuche ich immer mir Mühe zu geben.



Kein Problem - und ja definitiv, VR hat abseits von Gaming eine große Zukunft vor sich. Schon jetzt wird es in einigen dieser genannten Bereiche genutzt. Und wo wir grade von neuen Technologien reden,  ich bin auch sehr gespannt drauf, wie sich Augmented Reality schlagen wird. Hier steckt ebenfalls eine Menge Potential.


----------



## sethdiabolos (12. Februar 2017)

Gear VR ist einfach sehr oft bei Handyverträgen dazu gegeben worden. Ist doch klar, dass der Absatz da hoch ist. Die tatsächliche Nutzung von VR-Inhalten, die mit der Gear VR genutzt werden dürfte in Wirklichkeit recht niedrig sein (testen  ----> Ah, das ist ja nett ------> Schublade).


----------



## RavionHD (13. Februar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> *
> Man mag es nicht glauben, aber Samsungs Gear VR verkaufte sich fast 19 mal öfter als Oculus Rift.
> Der Hoffnungsträger Occulus Rift ist so gar auf den 5 Platz abgerutscht, noch hinter Googles Deay Dream View.
> 
> ...



Selten so viel Schwachsinn gelesen, natürlich verkauft sich ein Gerät für 100 Euro deutlich mehr als ein Gerät für 600 Euro.
Was ist daran außergewöhnlich?

BTW war gerade die Samsung Gear VR in enorm vielen Angeboten gratis im Bundle mit dem Samsung S7/S7 Edge.

Nichts was überrascht.

Und Google Daydream kostet gerade mal um die 70 Euro, was ist also daran außergewöhnlich dass ein Gerät welches nur 70 Euro kostet sich mehr verkauft als ein Gerät welches mehr als 600 Euro kostet?

Mich stimmen aber die hohen PC VR Verkäufe sehr froh, 650.000 VR Geräte auf dem PC, allein 420.000 HTC Vive trotz des hohen Preises sind ein sehr gutes Zeichen!


----------



## matty2580 (13. Februar 2017)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Was ist daran außergewöhnlich?


Das niemand hier aber auch auf anderen deutschen Seiten zu Samsungs Gear VR großartig berichtet hatte.
Also bitte erst die News dazu richtig lesen, und nicht wieder irgendwelchen Quatsch schreiben.
Die VR-Lösung von Samsung ist deutlich günstiger, aber auch DEUTLICH erfolgreicher.
Genau das was übrigens OC ursprünglich versprochen hatte, VR Massenmarkt tauglich zu machen.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Mich stimmen aber die hohen PC VR Verkäufe sehr froh, 650.000 VR Geräte auf dem PC, allein 420.000 HTC Vive trotz des hohen Preises sind ein sehr gutes Zeichen!


Das sind keine hohen Verkäufe bei OC, sondern ein absolutes Nischenprodukt.
4, 5 Millionen verkaufter Samsung Gear VR sind hohe Verkaufszahlen, aber immer noch kein wirklicher Massenmarkt.
Gewünscht haben sich die User hier kein teures VR Spielzeug, sondern den Durchbruch von VR für alle.

Der neue Hoffnungsträger für VR ist also Samsung. Hier hat man wenigstens das Potential den Massenmarkt zu erreichen.

Übrigens will ich unseren Ex-Redakteur Marc Sauter hier noch einmal lobend erwähnen.
golem.de hatte als eine wenigen deutschen Seiten relativ zeitnah einen guten Test zu Samsung Gear VR geschrieben.
Samsung Gear VR im Test: Ich liebe das umschnallbare Heimkino! - Golem.de
Also besucht "unseren" Marc ab und zu einmal bei golem.de ^^


@RavionHD.
Ok. du bist auf meiner Ignore-List.
Bei dir habe ich seit längerer Zeit den Eindruck mit einem "Kleinkind" zu schreiben.
Ich kann/will auf deine Post zukünftig nicht mehr antworten.
Viel Spaß zukünftig bei PCGH. (Und das ist wirklich ernst gemeint)

lg matty


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Samsung gewinnt das VR-&amp;quot;Rennen&amp;quot; mit 4,51 Millionen verkauften Gear VR*

Habe selbst die Samsung Gear VR und ist dank bestimmte Apps/Mods auch als günstige VR Brille für den PC eine ausreichende Alternative, die ich auch täglich nutze. 

Oculus hat sich den Markt durch den Preis selbst kaputt gemacht.
Wenn 2x die Kickstarter Version, auch wenn unfertig, für ca. 350 Euro über den Tisch wandert und die Endversion, trotz Milliarden Firma Facebook im Rücken, für knapp 700 Euro auf den Markt landet, läuft da gehörig etwas schief. O.o


----------



## RavionHD (13. Februar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Das niemand hier aber auch auf anderen deutschen Seiten zu Samsungs Gear VR großartig berichtet hatte.
> Also bitte erst die News dazu richtig lesen, und nicht wieder irgendwelchen Quatsch schreiben.
> Die VR-Lösung von Samsung ist deutlich günstiger, aber auch DEUTLICH erfolgreicher.
> Genau das was übrigens OC ursprünglich versprochen hatte, VR Massenmarkt tauglich zu machen.



Hä?
Du wunderst Dich wieso auf PC Seiten nicht viel zu Samsung Gear VR berichtet wird, ernsthaft?
Ich habe sehr viel über die Samung Gear VR gelesen, aber eben auf Seiten die sich auf mobile Produkte beschränken.



matty2580 schrieb:


> Das sind keine hohen Verkäufe bei OC, sondern ein absolutes Nischenprodukt.


Nein, gemessen am VR Gesamtmarkt sicher nicht.


matty2580 schrieb:


> 4, 5 Millionen verkaufter Samsung Gear VR sind hohe Verkaufszahlen, aber immer noch kein wirklicher Massenmarkt.
> Gewünscht haben sich die User hier kein teures VR Spielzeug, sondern den Durchbruch von VR für alle.
> 
> Der neue Hoffnungsträger für VR ist also Samsung. Hier hat man wenigstens das Potential den Massenmarkt zu erreichen.
> ...



Samsung Gear VR bzw Daydream sind eben deshalb so erfolgreich weil sie eben so enorm günstig sind.
Speziell die Gear VR gab es in diversen Bundles gratis mit dem S7/S7 Edge, da wundern diese Zahlen überhaupt nicht.

Bist Du ernsthaft davon ausgegangen dass Oculus Rift, ein 700 Euro VR Gerät höhere Verkaufszahlen erreichen kann als ein 99 Euro teures VR Gerät?

Gemessen am Preis ist speziell HTC Vive sehr erfolgreich!


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. Februar 2017)

Der Preis ist sehr wohl ausschlaggebend, ich würde mir auch eher eine günstigere VR zulegen als eine für 600€. Der Kram ist eh noch viel zu teuer und unausgereift, also mich reizt VR noch kein bisschen. Für die Vive braucht man ziemlich viel Platz, den die wenigsten am und um den Schreibtisch herum kaum haben. Zusätzlich braucht man ja auch einen sehr leistungsfähigen Rechner um VR überhaupt nutzen zu können. Mal schauen wie sich die ganze Sache weiterentwickelt, aber VR wird noch lange ein Nischenprodukt bleiben.


----------



## matty2580 (13. Februar 2017)

Samsung zeigt ja aktuell, dass man mit einem guten Preis, guter Vertriebsstrategie, erfolgreich sein kann, auch mit dem relativ neuen Thema VR.
Du schreibst ja selbst, dass VR für dich günstig sein muss.
Das würde auch wahrscheinlich ein Großteil der PCGH Community so sehen.

Was sind denn deine Wünsche an VR allgemein?
Du hast ja hoffentlich den Thread hier verfolgt.
Siehst du das wie die anderen Posts, ausgenommen von solchen extremen Meinungen wie den von RavionHD?
Wie siehst du die Zukunft zu VR, bei Gaming, Anwendungen, u.s.w.?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. Februar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Was sind denn deine Wünsche an VR allgemein?


Humaner Preis wird wohl für die meisten das wichtigste sein. Ich rede hier von 300 - 400 €. Mehr sollte es auf jedenfall nicht kosten, sonst verkommt es nur zum Luxus Produkt. Ansonsten ist das ganze aber schon auf einem guten Weg. 


matty2580 schrieb:


> Du hast ja hoffentlich den Thread hier verfolgt.


Ja teilweise, aber mehr überflogen als intensiv verfolgt,


matty2580 schrieb:


> Siehst du das wie die anderen Poster, ausgenommen von solchen extremen Meinungen wie den von RavionHD?


Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, teile ich die Meinung von RavionHD was den Preis betrifft. Der ist und wird absolut auschlaggebend sein für den Erfolg oder Misserfolg von VR. Anhand der günstigen VR Alternativen, kann man gut sehen das viele so denken.


matty2580 schrieb:


> Wo siehst du die Zukunft zu VR, bei Gaming, Anwendungen, u.s.w.?


VR ist auf Dauer gesehen die Zukunft in fast allen Bereichen. Die Vorteile überwiegen die Nachteile, sofern es den mal ausreifter wird, und das Software Angebot größer. Die Hololens von MS ist aber gerade bei Anwendungen die bessere Alternative, das Teil hat auch riesen Potenzial. Das ganze Thema bleibt spannend, und steckt ja noch in den Kinderschuhen.


----------



## matty2580 (13. Februar 2017)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> VR ist auf Dauer gesehen die Zukunft in fast allen Bereichen. Die Vorteile überwiegen die Nachteile, sofern es den mal ausreifter wird, und das Software Angebot größer. Die Hololens von MS ist aber gerade bei Anwendungen die bessere Alternative, das Teil hat auch riesen Potenzial. Das ganze Thema bleibt spannend, und steckt ja noch in den Kinderschuhen.


Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus.
Wir sind uns also fast einig darüber, dass VR eine große Zukunft hat, besonders im Bereich der Anwendungen, wenn der Preis stimmt.
Und auch der Bereich Gaming kann für uns eine schöne Zukunft sein, wenn VR dort kein Nischenprodukt bleibt.

Ist für dich der Weg von Samsung richtig, oder findest du den Ansatz von OC besser?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. Februar 2017)

Als ich finde das es reicht wenn man die Brille auf hat, und weiterhin mit Maus und Tastatur/Gamepad steuert. So wie es Occulus und PS VR macht ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Lösung. Wie gesagt das mit der Vive und den Controllern ist zwar ganz nett, aber erfordert zuviel Platz. Ich finde es viel bequemer wenn man auf dem Stuhlt sitzt, die Brille auf hat, und mit Maus und Tastatur steuert.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Februar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Siehst du das wie die anderen Posts, ausgenommen von solchen extremen Meinungen wie den von RavionHD?



Achso, also wenn ich sage dass der ausschlaggebende Punkt des Erfolges von Gear VR der sehr niedrige Preis ist, dann ist das eine "extreme Meinung"?

Ich behaupte, würde Gear VR auch 700 Euro kosten, dann wären die Verkäufe genauso auf dem Niveau von Oculus Rift.

Vermutlich sogar weniger, weil im mobilen Bereich gibt es ja schon einiges an Konkurrent was VR Produkte angeht.


----------



## matty2580 (13. Februar 2017)

Das war eine sehr diplomatische Antwort nWo-Wolfpac. ^^
Aber ich danke dir dafür, da wir jetzt endlich eine lebendige Diskussion zum Thema VR haben.
Auf meine Maus und Tastatur möchte ich auch ungerne verzichten.

Die neue Steuerung von OC finde ich trotzdem gut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=scLVZafPFQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das in Kombination mit Samsungs "günstigen" Gear VR würde ich sehr interessant finden. ^^


----------



## Sight (13. Februar 2017)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Selten so viel Schwachsinn gelesen, natürlich verkauft sich ein Gerät für 100 Euro deutlich mehr als ein Gerät für 600 Euro.
> Was ist daran außergewöhnlich?
> 
> BTW war gerade die Samsung Gear VR in enorm vielen Angeboten gratis im Bundle mit dem Samsung S7/S7 Edge.
> ...




Danke! Genau das ist es nämlich, die Samsung VR wurde so oft überall hinterher geworfen. Samsung ist richtig gut darin ihre Verkäufe zu "pushen", da gefühlt alle 2 Monate eine Aktion mit Tablet/Handy/VR/anderem Zubehör läuft... Und tadaaa 1 Jahr später kommt dann, "Samsung hat XY X-mal verkauft"... Ja durch gratis Zugaben und des gedrückten Preises

Hatte eher erwartet, dass HTC Vive weitaus öfters verkauft wurde.


----------



## Schnabel93 (19. Februar 2017)

Na nicht das Samsung da getrickst hat und die 25.000 "verschenkten" mit eingerechnet hat: Jetzt eine von 25.000 VR Brillen und 250 Gear VR von Samsung gewinnen! - 7mobile Smartphone News


----------



## matty2580 (19. Februar 2017)

Hier geht es ja nicht nur um den Vertriebsweg, und ob alle Gear VR auch wirklich "gekauft" haben.
Telefonverträge gibt es ja auch in Kombination mit anderer Elektronik, z.B. einer PS4.

Samsung Gear VR zeigt gut wo bei vielen im Preis die Schmerzgrenze für VR ist.
Irgendwann sollten auch die PC-Lösungen da im Preis landen, damit VR ernsthaft Massenmarkt tauglich wird.
Und wenn die Hardware für VR eine ordentliche Verbreitung hat, wird es auch bald gute Software dafür geben.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (19. Februar 2017)

Ich frage mich, nach welchen Maßstäben es geht, die Samsung Gear VR ist doch nur eine Brille wo ich mein Handy rein legen muss, was ist mit den anderen Geräten wo man auch ein Handy reinlegt, die fehlen hier gänzlich


----------



## matty2580 (19. Februar 2017)

In der News ging es doch um die 5 am meisten verkauften VR-Lösungen, nicht um einen Marktüberblick.
Auf Platz 4 steht da wie geschrieben Google mit dem DayDream View, dass auch auf Smartphone-Technik basiert.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (20. Februar 2017)

Die Immersion ist am intensivsten, wenn a) man seine Hände im Spiel sehen und möglichst realistisch benutzen kann, b) sich 360 drehen kann und b) im Optimal Fall sich in einem größt-möglichen Raum frei bewegen kann. Die oben gezeigten Rift Controller müssen im Raum mit Sensoren geordert werden und das möglichst genau, sonst leitet die Spielerfahrung. Ein weiterer Punkt ist die Software, die den Brillenabstand zum Boden mitgeteilt bekommen muss.  Auch sind Sicherheit-Mechanismen sehr wichtig, damit man sich nicht verletzt oder etwas beschädigt. 
Die Anwendungen selbst wie z.B. Spiele müssen an die verschiedenen Controller angepasst werden, sonst hält man virtuelle Gegenstände falsch oder kann nicht weiter oder überhaupt spielen, weil entscheidende Knöpfe nicht programmiert sind. Allein die Einbindung der Touch-Controller ist sehr aufwendig und wird niemals halbwegs zufriedenstellend durch 0815 Lösungen gewährleistet. Die VIVE und Rift Controller erfordern eine separate Anpassung bezüglich des Handhaltungswinkel und der Tasten.  


Kurz um: Gerade was die körperliche, virtuelle Spieleerfahrung betrifft oder auch phantastische Anwendungen, die mit dem Einsatz vom Körper eine ganz neue Dimension des Möglichen erschaffen, ist die Vive oder auch die Rift das Maß aller Dinge.
Hier gibt es ein VR-Rennen - zwischen Rift und Vive. Die Handy-vR-Brillen dagegen laufen auf einer Rennbahn drei Klassen niedriger - das ist nur passive VR zum Zugucken. 
Handy Brillen sind in dem Sinne keine vergleichbare Lösung sondern die einfachste aber auch am wenigsten immersive Lösung, um VR zu erfahren.


Ich habe die Rift jetzt zwei Wochen und habe nur einmal mein Gamepad für Projekt Cars in die Hand genommen (aber auch nur, weil ich aktuell kein Lenkrad habe  ). Ansonsten steuert hauptsächlich mein Körper die Spiele und Anwendungen, die Touch Controller übertragen in erst Linie meine Hand- bzw. Armgaltung und die Aktionen der Hand.


----------



## Dagnarus (20. Februar 2017)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie man auf die Idee kommen kann, nen Plastikgestell wie das Samsung oder Google Teil mit ner echten VR Brillen vergleichen zu wollen. Oder beides in die gleiche Kategorie zu packen und dann die Verkaufszahlen zu vergleichen. Kompletter Schwachsinn. Hauptsache man hat irgendwelche Zahlen gepostet... Erst Gehirn einschalten, dann was posten.


----------



## matty2580 (20. Februar 2017)

Niemand wird behaupten, dass die OR oder HTC Vive nicht die bessere technische Lösung ist.
Ursprünglich hatte OR versprochen schnell den Massenmarkt erreichen zu wollen bei der Kickstarter Kampagne.
Trotz der beeindruckenden Technik von OR, ist daraus nach Jahren der Entwicklung aber "nur" ein sehr teures Spielzeug geworden.

Egal was du von den anderen VR-Lösungen hältst, haben sie sich doch viel mehr verbreitet.
Das ist die Aussage hinter dieser News.
Und wenn dich das nicht interessiert, musst du doch die News nicht lesen, oder etwas dazu schreiben.

Es geht ja darum, mit welcher VR-Lösung endlich der Durchbruch für den Massenmarkt gelingen kann, und dass möglichst kurzfristig.
Und das sich Samsung Gear VR so gut verbreitet hat, wussten vor der News bestimmt auch nicht viele.


----------



## juliagott (20. Februar 2017)

Hat das schon jemand ausprobiert? Ich weiß nicht, welche besser sind: Samsung oder HTC?


----------



## Dagnarus (20. Februar 2017)

Jaaaaaa... ähh ne. Das Samsung Gear VR ist halt KEINE VR Lösung. Das ist nen billiges Plastikteil um das Smartphone vor die Augen zu binden. Dafür könnte ich auch nen Schal nehmen. Oder 3 Stück Karton zusammenkleben. Oh wart mal. Da ist schon einer drauf gekommen...


----------



## Manuelaweiss (23. Februar 2017)

Lohnt sich ein Kauf denn? Ich überlege, ob ich meinen Freund eine zum Geburtstag schenken soll und bin noch etwas unentschlossen deswegen.


----------



## matty2580 (24. Februar 2017)

Da fehlen noch viele Infos.
Was willst du denn kaufen, Oculus Rift, HTC Vive, u.s.w.?
Was ist schon an Technik vorhanden dafür?
Wie viel Geld willst/kannst du ausgeben?


----------



## Krassdabei (2. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## Krassdabei (2. Mai 2017)




----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Mai 2017)

Für mich Persönlich kommt sowas erst mal gar nicht in frage schon die 3D Brillen im Kino nerven da tut einem als Brillenträger schon zur Hälfte des Filmes die Nase weh wegen dem zusätzlichen Gewicht auf der Nase. Und unter so einer Brille Schwitzen auch nett so geil ... .


----------



## Superwip (4. Mai 2017)

Samsung Gear VR und Google DayDream View spielen einfach sowohl preislich als auch technisch in einer völlig anderen Liga, das kann man meiner Ansicht nach nicht wirklich vergleichen.

Was mich wirklich wundert ist eher der Erfolg der PSVR.


----------



## Der68000er (9. Mai 2017)

VR ist genial und jeder der die Rift mal ausprobiert hat war begeistert! Das Problem ist, dass viele Leute denken Handy-VR und PC-VR wären quasi identisch. Dazwischen liegen aber Welten. Wer einmal Serious Sam in VR gespielt hat weiß wovon ich spreche. Es ist einfach nur unfassbar genial IM Spiel zu sein und nicht vor dem Monitor​ und die Steuerung mit den Rift Controller ist für eine Waffensimulation geradezu perfekt! Man meine echt da mit dem Sturmgewehr in der Hand zu stehen und das bietet kein Handy-VR!


----------



## ColinMacLaren (10. Mai 2017)

Dagnarus schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa... ähh ne. Das Samsung Gear VR ist halt KEINE VR Lösung. Das ist nen billiges Plastikteil um das Smartphone vor die Augen zu binden. Dafür könnte ich auch nen Schal nehmen. Oder 3 Stück Karton zusammenkleben. Oh wart mal. Da ist schon einer drauf gekommen...



Zwischen Cardboard (und mit Abstrichen auch Daydream) sowie GearVR liegen Welten.


----------



## Highspeed30 (17. Mai 2017)

Da die Samsung VR-Brille ja bei vielen Smartphones dabei war und auch so nicht wirklich teuer war überaschen mich die Zahlen nicht wirklich.
Auch denke ich das VR erst die Masse erreichen wird wenn sie deutlich günstiger geworden sind.
Natürlich ist die Lösung eines Smartpones und der Brille für VR recht interessant allerdings durch den beschränkten Speicher usw eher für kleiner Spiele oder Anwendungen gedacht.
Wenn ich weitzer in die Zukunft blicke denke ich das wir gar nicht mehr so weit weg sind von der in einigen Animes z.B. Swort Art Online angebotenen Technik (man wird doch wenigstens mal träumen können  ) 
Da ich denke das die heutigen VR Brillen wirklich nur die Spitze des Eisbergs sind um die Masse so näher an einen Virtuellen Raum zu führen haben sie natürlich alle Ihre berechtigung.
Aktuell haben alle System einen Nachteil wie Platzbedarf, Rechenleistung, beschränkte Speicher und Hardwareleistung, klobig usw usw.
Aber da Rom ja auch nicht an einen Tag erbaut wurde finde ich es sehr gut das sich die Firmen nun nach über 20 Jahren Pause wieder diesem Thema widmen und hoffe das es diesmal nicht wieder in der Versenkung verschwindet und sich da noch einiges 
ergibt.


----------

